# COMPLETE 400 watt GROW TENT System



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

COMPLETE 400 watt GROW TENT System
High Tech Garden Supply

is this a good choice? only looking to grow 6-10 plants in soil, will this suffice? havent seen many people using these grow tents, kinda skeptical about buying. any feedback?


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

big waste of money.
just get a hps and an old closet, fit 2 fans and save lots of money.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

byw.
welcome to the site.
i take it you havent started to grow yet?.
what are you planning?.


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

it is both hps and mh, and closet isnt big enough, was going to store in corner of room.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

you could even make one of them tents, from a frame and panda film. stick it asll together with sticky back velcro.
but id just get a light from ebay. and use an old closet to start.
you may find, after you buy the tent, growing isnt for you.
or the tent isnt big enuf.
just start out with the basics, untill you start throwing money around.
to start to only need 2 42watt flos, for 1st 4 week vegg.
in that time you could set up a grow closet.


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> byw.
> welcome to the site.
> i take it you havent started to grow yet?.
> what are you planning?.


never indoor, only some outdoor stuff that planted and neglected, let nature do its thing only to turn out bad. planning on anywhere from 6 to 10 maybe even a dozen plants at a time, not tryin for commercial, just a headstash that i can critique each grow.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

yeh you might aswell make your own out of a old wardrobe!it'll be cheaper and much stronger!ive heard those grow tents are very weak and flimsy.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

what strain/strains you growing?


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

mrskitz said:


> what strain/strains you growing?


havent decided completely yet, but was lookin at snowberry, aurora indica, and the top44.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

cloest pics.
total cost £70 for lite. and i already had an old closet and fan.
and £22 for 2 strip 42 watt flo's for seedling and first few week vegg.
i like to have 2 areas so i always have plants in vegg. just in case.
i top them to keep there size down, but they have thicker stems and more heads.




View attachment 65642


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

cool,im growing some top44 at the mo and some bruce lee and northern lights.so have you decided to get that tent or you guna make your own out of a old or used wardrobe or suming?


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice.. 2 areas is ideal but for now i think i can only pull off one. so is the 400watt too much power for what i have planned, not enough or work just fine?


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

yeh that set ups very cheap!ive never used floros for seedlings and vegging!always mh from start to finish of vegging then a hps for flowering.floros for the first week or so is a little safer i suppose.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

a 400 watter is ok for a 3x3 space which is 9 square feet so yes that light will be fine!


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

mrskitz said:


> cool,im growing some top44 at the mo and some bruce lee and northern lights.so have you decided to get that tent or you guna make your own out of a old or used wardrobe or suming?


you know ive attempted building my own, and sketched out plans that thought would take up least amount of space like the tent, and cant seem to find the right fit for my room. tent is expensive, but if im making the investment to start growin myself instead of buying ounces every week might as well go for it!


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

mrskitz said:


> yeh that set ups very cheap!ive never used floros for seedlings and vegging!always mh from start to finish of vegging then a hps for flowering.floros for the first week or so is a little safer i suppose.


i have a similar plan because that set is both mh and hps so was thinkin veggin with mh then flowering with hps like you said... does that seem to work alright?


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

an old wardrobe will last you years, and doesnt look as shady as one of them grow tents.
i have my closets,in the garage. at night, thats when i do my dark period, so if anyone comes snooping around, all they see is a closet. and then id set the dogs an the bastard.lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

250hps 4 plants
400hps 6 plants
600hps 6 to 8 plants
1000 upto 12.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

yeh i suppose so,if youve got the money then why not!there are cheaper alternatives tho!


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> an old wardrobe will last you years, and doesnt look as shady as one of them grow tents.
> i have my closets,in the garage. at night, thats when i do my dark period, so if anyone comes snooping around, all they see is a closet. and then id set the dogs an the bastard.lol


haha good idea. i oughta stop by a pawn shop or somethin and see if i cant find an old wardrobe, somethin i can throw a flag over over draw the curtains around so if any one catches a glance they dont think ooooh growin pot haha.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

Spudder said:


> i have a similar plan because that set is both mh and hps so was thinkin veggin with mh then flowering with hps like you said... does that seem to work alright?


thats good, but its always best to have two closets on the go.
cos 1 grow with vegg and flower time is upto 4 months plus. its a long time between grows.


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

so with the 400 wat hps i could get 6.. which was my initial plan not wanting to go too huge the first couple times. maybe time to rethink the tent haha..


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> thats good, but its always best to have two closets on the go.
> cos 1 grow with vegg and flower time is upto 4 months plus. its a long time between grows.


yah once i get it down i could stage the other veg 2 months in so just easy rotation every couple months. and at that rate.. i will never have to buy a sack again lol


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

600 watt for 18 plants or less in a 5by5ft space maximum
1000 watt for 30 plants or less in a 6.5by6.5ft space maximum
but for better results its better to follow what crazy said.


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

you dont think you could pull off 10 with the 400 watt, or is that pushin it?


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

keep in mind, the space given in the tent, which either if i get or not i am trying to replicate, which is 36" X 20" X 64" roughly 3ft by 1.75ft by 5.25ft.. so not sure but crazy said 400 hps 6 plants, what size? and skitz had 18 plants in 5x5 with 600 watt...


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

Spudder said:


> you dont think you could pull off 10 with the 400 watt, or is that pushin it?


yes i have just vegg for 4 weeks.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

well a 400watter is ok for a 3x3 space which is 9 square,600watts is ok for 5x5 space etc but thats pushing it!its better to do what crazy said for much better results!the space you have would be very cramed for 10 plants!youd have to do a sog grow so basically just focus on the top colas which you probably dont wana do!so 6-8 max in that space will be good.and like crazy said 4weeks veg time!


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

alright.. well i think ive got the materials somewhat figured out.. but for seeds, need a good deal with shipping to the usa.. like many other people i assume. any recommendations?


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

just click on marijuana seeds!where not allowed to advertise other seed sites on here,so do like i said or youll havta google what your after.


----------



## Spudder (Feb 5, 2008)

mrskitz said:


> just click on marijuana seeds!where not allowed to advertise other seed sites on here,so do like i said or youll havta google what your after.


oh ok gotcha. ya just found the link to nirvana, looks pretty legit. thanks for the help guys, this site rocks!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

start a plant 2 flower, every 2 weeks, take time to set up and get going but worth it.
im doing 2 out 2 in.
so i get a 2 plant harvest every 2 weeks.
a plant a week to smoke. all the rest is gravey.
dont rush plan what your doing, and it will pay.
plants take as long as they take.
yes, get a 400hps and vegg for 3 to 4 weeks, i you mite get away with 10 plants.
but do them in stages.
so all the plants arnt big at the same time, more room more plants.
start 2 plants into flower every 2 weeks, and after 8 weeks.
you will have a harvest every 2 weeks.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 5, 2008)

cool,good luck mate,hope you grow some big fat monster bud.


----------



## GrimReefa (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> cloest pics.
> total cost £70 for lite. and i already had an old closet and fan.
> and £22 for 2 strip 42 watt flo's for seedling and first few week vegg.
> i like to have 2 areas so i always have plants in vegg. just in case.
> ...


hmm why is ur reflector bent out wards?


----------



## HippieMan (Feb 5, 2008)

i use a grow tent its really easy to regulate everythin


----------



## Paradoxed (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the 58 x 58 with 2 400w hps, with a vortex fan. 
I have two issues with the highgrade tent, for one, it is made by the same people that make the homebox (or they copied it seam for seam) with some roof reinforcements missing, I reinforced the roof to hold my air cooled 400's, highgrade said they aren't available so I made my own.
the second issue I have is a minor one, but the middle zipper has no stops on the bottom and will come off if pulled down to far, easily fixed tho.


----------



## techgrower (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello all, I have a 58"x58"x78.5 grow tent in the garage, it takes up a corner but not in the way. I got it on craigslist for $300. It came with htg 600w air cooled (euro)? light and tent has vents in roof for fixture, also w/vortec fan 6", big carbon filter I think the can33. Its huge! Both mh conv. and hps bulbs. He gave me timers, hydroton, flex vent tubing bubblers, tubing, some nutes. I think I got a great deal for 300.00. The tent and light are more then that alone. and the carbon filter is like 125 new. I cant seem to find the exact tent on any website, thought it was way cool to have the light fixture vented through the ceiling of the tent, just added a desk fan and you can feel the heat coming out of other side. I am very happy with it and dont have to worry about spilling stuff in my closets now. just my .02. Oh and I dont think the plants care where they grow ie closet or tent. The tent might keep in co2 better then a closet.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a tent also 48x48x78inches set up in a corner I use it for flowering only and a closet for my veg room.Tents pretty cool so far as long as you vent it good its great.Mine cost $120 here http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydroponics-Tent-48x48x78-Hydro-Cabinet-Grow-Budd-Box_W0QQitemZ220303056920QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item220303056920&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1309|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

if you thinking bout using one this will hold 9 or so nice size plants
Check out my grow in a tent to get an idea https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/153471-first-time-gowing-grow-tent.html


----------



## JimiCypress (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice pics. Very full looking. BTW just wanted to add that I have tried the 4x4x2 hut without the kit and it works fine for me. Not cheap at all. Didn't get it from HTG Supply but it only ran me 100. Try looking on google shopping.


----------

